# Finally a pretty day!



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Got to spend some time with my girls and get some decent photos. I think Esther is getting close to giving me a present. What do you think?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Is that an EE in the second pic on the left


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Yup. We have 3 EEs. But only 2 have beards.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is our other one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You guys really make me feel guilty that I don't think to take pics of my old crew.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh gosh I love the fluffy cheeks 8hens.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Have they started laying yet? I have six EEs and all six lay a bluish green egg.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Not yet anxiously awaiting the first egg! Esther (the one with the ginormous comb) should Kay a blue or green egg hopefully soon!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Once they start doing the tell tale sign (squatting) u know it will be soon. When I saw mine do the squat for the first time I was so excited lol


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I keep looking for it.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> You guys really make me feel guilty that I don't think to take pics of my old crew.


I for one would love to see them! Katie wants a silkie so bad. I have told her we will see maybe not this spring but the next when we have a little experience under our belts we will get her a small coop for a silkie and some bantams just for her.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You have some very pretty ladies!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

zamora said:


> You have some very pretty ladies!


thanks you Zamora! We are loving them so much!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you have pretty pictures too! If you're getting a silkie, I would recommend 3. They are very family oriented birds . All 10 of mine are very friendly and 7 are roos! With 7 roos and 3 hens, you would think there would be trouble. But there seems to be a dominant male, so it's not sort of allowed for them to have their way with the hens.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Good to know thanks!


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi I am thinking of getting 3 bantam Araucana's pretty much like your Easter Eggers and 3 bantam Plymouth rocks. How social are the EE's worried bout the 2 different breed together in case they fight?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

lem13 said:


> Hi I am thinking of getting 3 bantam Araucana's pretty much like your Easter Eggers and 3 bantam Plymouth rocks. How social are the EE's worried bout the 2 different breed together in case they fight?


I have no issues between my EE's and the Barred rock. The oldest is the queen of the roost and she pretty much keeps everybody in line. They all will have little dustups on occasion, but no bloodshed or one being consistently mean to the others. No one get's picked on or kept from food etc. All seems good  I didn't know that they had bantam barred rocks Post pics when you get them


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Will do cheers


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

They are beautiful! I love the EE's. Enjoy your first eggs when they come


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you Js. I am stalking the nest boxes and the chickens are teasing me by randomly going in to check them out lol


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

So far I've found places to get the bantams I need but the place I was getting my bantam ameraucana' from has disappeared. I sent email an it came back saying unable to deliver. Does anyone know of any places in the uk that I could buy these from March/ April time? I can't seem to find anywhere in uk that sells them except full size lavender Araucana's. Cheers


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

lem13 said:


> So far I've found places to get the bantams I need but the place I was getting my bantam ameraucana' from has disappeared. I sent email an it came back saying unable to deliver. Does anyone know of any places in the uk that I could buy these from March/ April time? I can't seem to find anywhere in uk that sells them except full size lavender Araucana's. Cheers


I'm sorry I don't. Have you searched for a chicken forum in the UK, they may have a buy/sell page, or maybe a facebook page that is for chicken enthusiasts in the UK? I would think that would be the best way to start. Good Luck!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

ended up with a double post don't know why


----------

